# Wii #2910 - Project Zero 2: Wii Edition (Europe)



## tempBOT (Jun 27, 2012)

^^wiirelease-5826^^


----------



## Leeg (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah finally


----------



## hiroakihsu (Jun 27, 2012)

can anyone confirm if this is dubbed in English or does it have an option for japanese audio w/ eng subs? Thx.


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

:omg: :omg: :omg: i cant believe its finally aviable in italian !!!!!!


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 27, 2012)

pistone said:


> :omg: :omg: :omg: i cant believe its finally aviable in italian !!!!!!


They speak italian in albania 0.o?
i take it you faked your flag.


----------



## RoMee (Jun 27, 2012)

Hopefully they didn't pull a nintendo and dumb down this Wii version


----------



## pistone (Jun 27, 2012)

nope my mother language is albanian (shqip like we call our lenguage)
but the majority part of albanians speak italian (and a lot of other foreign languages) 
so compared to 60%-80% of the word i can understand in english game i can understand like 95%-100% in italian


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 27, 2012)

hiroakihsu said:


> can anyone confirm if this is dubbed in English or does it have an option for japanese audio w/ eng subs? Thx.



I know for a fact that it has an english dub, there has been a trailer for the european version for a few months now. British accents, like The Last Story. Though maybe not as strong.

No idea if there's an option for the japanese voices.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 28, 2012)

no way? seriously? they released it in europe, cool


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

My body is ready...


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 28, 2012)

FYI this is a 9 years old game.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 28, 2012)

still cool, i enjoyed it on the ps2, still have the disc too, wonder if they will be porting over project zero 1 & 3 eventually? or is that japan only?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 28, 2012)

to bad its not getting a localization


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 28, 2012)

oh yeah 
that cover looks awesome! I wonder why they didn't kept the black box like with Pandora's Tower


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 28, 2012)

Shadow#1 said:


> to bad its not getting a localization


Well, it's localized here...


----------



## NintendoUPowa (Jun 28, 2012)

*Project Zero 2: Wii Edition - First Look - Wii*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75GfTn3BiKg


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 28, 2012)

Is there gonna be an undub version of this? I find the english voices... well... annoying somehow 
or is there a possibility to switch the dub and i just didn't figure it out yet?
Because in Spirit Camera for 3DS (which i bought yesterday) you get the option to have the japanese voices :/


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 28, 2012)

so far im loving this remake!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 28, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> FYI this is a 9 years old game.


It's a remake, so not just a simple port job with Wii controls:



> *	Differences from Crimson Butterfly*
> 
> The main differences between _Deep Crimson Butterfly_ and the original are the updated graphics and the new third-person camera angle, first used in Fatal Frame IV. The map has been updated to work better with the new viewpoint, and the costumes were designed with more emphasis on the back since it is constantly in the player's view. Also similarly to Fatal Frame IV, the game contains "ghost hands" which may randomly pop up when the player attempts to pick up an item. If a hand appears the player will have to shake it off, or incur damage. Some items, such as cloth-covered mirrors, may also be interacted with, and bars and that can be peeped through. The Camera Obscura, while its external aesthetics are identical to that of the original camera from the PlayStation 2 release, has a new viewfinder and altered controls. A new mode, _Haunted House mode_, has been added, a two-player mode in which players walk around a set course and scary events randomly occur. The game will also feature several new endings[11] and the theme song is different, there are also slight changes to dialogues and notes, new areas to explore, and like the first game, each chapter are now introduced by new CG images of the characters.
> 
> ...





Would have preferred the 4th game to be localised, not sure if this is different enough to go through it again seeing I've only just played & finished the original on Xbox. If this version is just as good then I do recommend it to anyone who hasn't played the original.

Unless it sells well over here I'd doubt there'll be a US release, what with NoA not giving a shit about the Wii.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 28, 2012)

Shadow#1 said:


> to bad its not getting a localization


...THIS is the localization. It's Multi5.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 28, 2012)

Alex666 said:


> Is there gonna be an undub version of this? I find the english voices... well... annoying somehow
> or is there a possibility to switch the dub and i just didn't figure it out yet?
> Because in Spirit Camera for 3DS (which i bought yesterday) you get the option to have the japanese voices :/


Im wondering the same thing


----------



## h8uthemost (Jun 28, 2012)

Very awesome. I have this for the Xbox but never played it through entirely, so I'll be taking this chance to do it now. This series is fantastic.


----------



## Slave (Jun 28, 2012)

This will never see a US release, am I right?


----------



## h8uthemost (Jun 28, 2012)

Sabnzbdplus gave me a verification error on the Sushi release. The .iso seems to be extracting just fine right now but i'm not sure how the .iso is.
Just a heads up for anyone that uses newsgroups...

EDIT: Yep, got a crc failure. It won't extract. Isn't that a bitch.


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 28, 2012)

h8uthemost said:


> Sabnzbdplus gave me a verification error on the Sushi release. The .iso seems to be extracting just fine right now but i'm not sure how the .iso is.
> Just a heads up for anyone that uses newsgroups...
> 
> EDIT: Yep, got a crc failure. It won't extract. Isn't that a bitch.


Had the game since yesterday, no problems here.
waste of time though, game sucks somewhat.


----------



## mrpinkeye (Jun 29, 2012)

cant find it anywhere....can someone message me please!


----------



## sdoc96 (Jun 29, 2012)

I never played any of the others on any platform and really enjoyed this last night. 
Slowish controls took me aback a little at first, but they seem to fit after a while when you get used to them.
Played for a couple of hours and it does have a nice creepy feel to it in a JP horror kind of way.


----------



## wii909 (Jun 29, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there gonna be an undub version of this? I find the english voices... well... annoying somehow
> ...



Me too! If anyone can make an Undub of this, that would be awesome  Obviously there couldn't be links to it here, but just a simple "It exists" would be good enough, and I'm sure most people could find it themselves if they know it has been made.

I'm British, but just no, its a Japanese themed horror game FFS, Hearing British voices in this game in particular just totally ruins the immersion.

*Waits and prays for a Undub*


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jun 29, 2012)

wii909 said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Alex666 said:
> ...


dont get your hopes up for an undub as the games file structure is very weird and other people (myself included) are finding it very hard to do as the game doesnt want to load at all after replacing the files.


----------



## oh12 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Shadow#1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Slave said:


> This will never see a US release, am I right?



no there will not be a localization


----------



## wii909 (Jun 30, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> wii909 said:
> 
> 
> > NahuelDS said:
> ...



OK, cheers for the info. Nice to know people are trying at least...


----------



## RxMxG (Jul 2, 2012)

I played and finish fatal frame 2 back then on my xbox...
as far as I know, here's some new features :
- BIGGER boobs!
- awkward and weird hand motion while running!
- moar cheap scare scene!
- and of course! we all love dubbed version, don't we?

the first fatal frame is still the best...


----------



## Nah3DS (Jul 2, 2012)

freestyler3rmg said:


> - BIGGER boobs!


and 4 for the price of 2


----------



## leemcnutt (Dec 21, 2012)

Tempbot said:


> ^^wiirelease-5826^^


 im sure this is a dumb comment but how can i download this


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 21, 2012)

leemcnutt said:


> im sure this is a dumb comment but how can i download this


 
No, the comment is not dumb at all.......Not reading the f* rules when registering is dumb ! 

Rule #1
Never, ever ask for illegal download links for copyrighted material on these forums !


----------



## leemcnutt (Dec 21, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> No, the comment is not dumb at all.......Not reading the f* rules when registering is dumb !
> 
> Rule #1
> Never, ever ask for illegal download links for copyrighted material on these forums !


 Wow thanks for the very intelligent comment! It helped alot.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, the rules are kinda hidden away since the update.

Either way, GBAtemp provides only information. There are no downloads available on this site.
(And not on the sister site FileTrip either)


----------



## Arm73 (Dec 22, 2012)

leemcnutt said:


> Wow thanks for the *very intelligent commen*t! It helped alot.


Well what did you expect ? There are no download links on this site, and you could be banned or asking or posting the links to a torrent sites or usenet severs , so yeah, by warning you I 've been helpful, _since you didn't get the chance to read the rules_.

Besides ......you said it yourself...it was a dumb question...

Here, I hope it looks more " intelligent " to you....

*"Warez" - ROMs, WADs & ISOs*

"Warez" is an internet term used to describe copyrighted software, game, film, music and data piracy.


We *DO NOT HOST* or *PROVIDE ROMs/WADs/ISOs*; or link to websites that do contain ROMs/WADs/ISOs.
Members may *NOT ASK* and *MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION* or *LINKS* for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, and ISO files.
Members may also *NOT* mention torrent or warez-containing sites or channels by name or otherwise.
We do not condone piracy in any way.
Please go elsewhere if you only wish to download or share illegal files. The GBAtemp Forums are for discussion *ONLY*.


----------

